# Chicken Skin



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi 
I just have a question real quick.

I started doing prey model raw with my boy a little bit ago and I am currently doing chicken with him. I wasn't sure about the skin being to fat so I take most of it off. Is there benefits to the skin for him or should I still take most of it off or should I leave it?

I would appreciate some nutritional information on this topic if you guys don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We recommend taking the skin off in the first week or so of the transition to raw because it is higher in fat content and can make some dogs sick to their stomach. 

The goal however is to leave it on because those fats are absolutely necessary to healthy function. Dogs use fats as their energy source when on a prey model raw diet, so the skin on chicken is a wonderful source for these fats. 

I would highly recommend starting to leave the skin on and gradually trimming less and less off as time goes on. Within a week or so you should be in good shape to not trim chicken skin off anymore at all. 

Hope this hepls :wink:


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks!

I wasn't sure how much fat was okay so I was trimming off most of it (leaving on the stubborn parts to trim). I think I will slowly over the next few weeks start leaving a little more on so he can get used to it. His tummy just got used to gizzards and hearts and I am getting ready to introduce chicken livers to him.

I just couldn't really find anything on wether or not I should be leaving the skins for him or if they were too fatty or they would be great for him.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

When I cut up whole chickens, I tend to skin the thighs (only) and remove some of the thigh fat and the 2 pouches near the pope's nose - those just seem soooo fatty and I feel I provide enough overall fat even with skipping those things.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I keep fat and skin on all the meat, except for with turkey. I give skinless turkey because my pug has a tough time chewing through the skin and nearly always kind of chokes on it. But she gets enough fat with chicken, pork, and beef so Im not worried


----------

